# stripers



## papabear (Aug 27, 2003)

went out on the BIG MINNOW thursday jan 1. we slayed the stripers!!!!5 of us.we had our limit in about 1 1/2 hours.mostly 37-40+inches.released several.great time.thanks to CAPTAIN PAUL.i'm sure ZIGH will give a report soon.thanks to capt.paul and the big minnow:jawdrop:


----------

